# Sportpony registry



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous horse!! I think he will do great.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful pony. Looks quite a bit like a Welsh I bought for my kids back in the early 80's.

I read the site you listed and it talks about mares and stallions but doesn't mention geldings (but I can't tell if yours is or isn't intact).

He certainly looks correct and athletic - I would take him for the inspection.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Beautiful pony. Looks quite a bit like a Welsh I bought for my kids back in the early 80's.
> 
> I read the site you listed and it talks about mares and stallions but doesn't mention geldings (but I can't tell if yours is or isn't intact).
> 
> He certainly looks correct and athletic - I would take him for the inspection.


thanks! he is a gelding, the requirements are the same for stallion and geldings expect the breeding part lol!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> i have been thinking about taking onyx over to Washington on august 12th for the sportpony registration inspection. How do you guys think he would do? i think he's a nice enough little guy i could get him in. opinions on this please! thanks!!
> 
> here is a link to there rules and regulations:
> American Sportpony Registry - Inspection Requirements & Guidelines
> ...


 
Is he already registered as an Arab? And are you planning on showing him...and as what ( classes )?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Is he already registered as an Arab? And are you planning on showing him...and as what ( classes )?


yes he is reg Arabian. he's been at the trainers for 30 days and will be there for at least another 30 days for dressage. in a few years were hoping he will be ready for a younger rider so my little sister can ride him in jumping and dressage. i'll probably enter him in halter classes and lower leval english classes next summer and work our way up from there.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> yes he is reg Arabian. he's been at the trainers for 30 days and will be there for at least another 30 days for dressage. in a few years were hoping he will be ready for a younger rider so my little sister can ride him in jumping and dressage. i'll probably enter him in halter classes and lower leval english classes next summer and work our way up from there.


The AWR is a member of the WBFSH and you might want to check on the status of being "registered". Normally a horse can only be registered in 1 registry but can be approved in another but approval is for breeding stock only (this is according to WBFSH).

Members - wbfsh.org

Now because the Arabian registry is not a member I am not sure how this would work so maybe just check with the AWR to be sure you are not wasting your money. I believe also you have to designate which registry your horse belongs to with the US Equestrian organization and since I don't know all the rules involved there( I don't live in the US) I am not sure if it has to stay the same throughout the showing span so you might want to check there.

Both registries will want you represennting them and I am not sure if there could be difficulties that may show up, so before you go through this I would do some research.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Spyder said:


> The AWR is a member of the WBFSH and you might want to check on the status of being "registered". Normally a horse can only be registered in 1 registry but can be approved in another but approval is for breeding stock only (this is according to WBFSH).
> 
> Members - wbfsh.org
> 
> ...


as far as i know i can. i know with Arabians you can double register then as warmbloods and sport pony is apart of the american warmblood foundation. i tired to call the contact number on there web site to ask them a few questions but there was no answer... a friend of mine also has been thinking about taking her QH gelding for insepction to be registered as a warmblood witch is held the same day at the same location. i'm going to think on it more and i may wait untill next year to take him as its about a days drive away and he's just started under saddle.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

How tall is he? He's absolutely divine, he looks like a Caspian he's so small! Very correct and athletic though, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> How tall is he? He's absolutely divine, he looks like a Caspian he's so small! Very correct and athletic though, absolutely gorgeous.


he's right at 14H's. I think he would do well if i took him. *getting excited* lol!


----------

